# A couple of interesting new filters from Aquael



## Millns84 (31 Mar 2020)

Morning all

Thought I'd share Aquael's latest canisters. 

This is a brand that I took interest in around three years ago when I discovered another LFS that was a stockist (The Fish Room in Poynton). Having seen their aquariums, and having used their heaters, lights and internal filters, I've found them to be top quality 

Anyway, to the new filters! They all now seem to share the same basic bucket/trays as the Ultramax but come with different features, flow rates etc. 

Particularly interesting for me is the Ultra Filter 1400 - 1400lph (who'd have guessed?) and only 14.8w power consumption. Certainly seems to overtake both the JBL e1502 and Oase Biomaster 600 in terms of capacity/efficiency!

https://www.aquael-aquarium.co.uk/produkty/aquaristics/nowosci-en/ultra-filter/

Another interesting canister is the new Maxi Kani range:-

https://www.aquael-aquarium.co.uk/produkty/aquaristics/nowosci-en/maxi-kani/

The Maxi Kani 500 seems interesting - 1400lph again for a slightly higher 19w power consumption. However, the novel external pump means that you get another tray in the canister, so 6 against both the Ultramax 2000 and Ultra Filter 1400's total of 5 each.

If I wasn't using a combination of an FX6 and two Sunsun 505a's on my Rio 450, I'd be getting a couple of Ultrafilter 1400's... Or I might just wait for the Sunsun's to pack in and replace them.


----------



## Millns84 (3 Apr 2020)

So I've just impulse bought two Maxi Kani 500s as I was thinking about ditching the Sunsuns to declutter the tank (pumps are inside the tank on the intakes).

I'm going to run both through aftermarket skimmer inlets, down into a Sunsun prefilter, then the external pump, followed by the actual Maxi Kani canister. Should get some better flow too as the pump is 1400lph against the Sunsun's 1000lph.


----------



## Millns84 (9 Apr 2020)

Well it's taken a while, presumably due to current events, but I've got a notification that the filters are out for delivery today. 

Might start a new thread with pics/details of the filters if anyone's interested? Or maybe even in this thread.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (9 Apr 2020)

Millns84 said:


> Well it's taken a while, presumably due to current events, but I've got a notification that the filters are out for delivery today.
> 
> Might start a new thread with pics/details of the filters if anyone's interested? Or maybe even in this thread.



Yes, user reviews with pictures are always welcome.


----------



## lazybones51 (9 Apr 2020)

Millns84 said:


> Well it's taken a while, presumably due to current events, but I've got a notification that the filters are out for delivery today.
> 
> Might start a new thread with pics/details of the filters if anyone's interested? Or maybe even in this thread.


I would be interested


----------

